

India developing national cybersecurity architecture - ajhai
http://www.zdnet.com/in/india-developing-national-cybersecurity-architecture-7000010097/

======
mtgx
Hopefully they don't try to sneak some censorship/surveillance infrastructure
in there, too, but I'm not too optimistic about it.

------
rikacomet
actually, I'm afraid that they are so outward towards telling the world in
telling what hardware they have, I believe that another stuxnet type malware
is inbound. (sarcasm)

Step 1: website of govt of India (<http://india.gov.in/#panel1-5>)

Step 2: front page flash: National Data Center (
[http://india.gov.in/spotlight/inauguration-national-data-
cen...](http://india.gov.in/spotlight/inauguration-national-data-centre))

Step 3: Browse down the page, to the line: "To get more information about the
new Data Centre please click here" >> click here >> IDC NIC HQ

Step 4: browse to infrastructure link: <http://idc.nic.in/infra.htm>

Step 5: Target a hardware, and release a malware into the wild

Tango Down, Game Over :/

Common Seriously?

~~~
king-coconut
I'm just wondering if they have any network security equipment at all, or have
they been smart enough remove at least something from the list.

Check also all the forms they have available at
<http://idc.nic.in/services.htm> I guess filled forms and some social
engineering would go long way.

------
beerglass
Ha!

